
AI systems need to progress from deep-learning models to cognitive models - Osiris30
https://www.wired.com/story/adaptation-if-computers-are-so-smart-how-come-they-cant-read/
======
bradleybuda
The original article title, "If Computers Are So Smart, How Come They Can’t
Read?", would be more appropriate here.

